

I’m So Relieved, The Atlas Shrugged Movie is Fantastic - hustlebear-judd
http://hustlebear.com/2011/02/28/im-so-relieved-the-atlas-shrugged-movie-was-fantastic/

======
jackfoxy
Apparently some clips now available, here's one
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PK5Sq3bIHY>

Release date 4/15/11...isn't that tax day?

~~~
angdis
Based on that clip, it appears to be headed straight for DVD.

To the actors' credit, they do not seem to be as grotesquely stilted as in the
book. It must have been the acting challenge of a lifetime!

------
axiom
I'll admit that I expected it to be terrible, but watching the clips I'm
starting to feel a glimmer of hope.

~~~
hustlebear-judd
Man, after I saw that Rearden scene I felt SO much better. It is
representative of the rest of the movie.

------
svlla
this must mean that objectivism is true!

